
Redis.io down - vsmhn
https://redis.io
======
antirez
Hey I just fixed it, yesterday Redis.io was switched to a new VM thanks to
Damain Djanowski that setup all the stuff. The site now finally has SSL and is
faster (it was already fast but now even better). Previously it was hosted in
my small VM that contained tens of virtual hosts with very old version of
Ubuntu, practically impossible to upgrade.

Damain implemented an auto-upgrade hook that fetches the versions of redis-doc
redis-io repositories when there is a push. This causes Redis to stop and
restart but the script apparently fails to restar the server or something like
that.

To fix the thing for now I just setup a manual Redis instance to make the site
working. Redis.io uses Redis in order to handle the interactive session and
the caching of stuff, so without a Redis working the site does not work.

We'll fix the thing permanently soon.

~~~
vsmhn
Happy to hear that, keep up the good work!

------
oscarteg
No it's not?

